# Omnisphere sample start / end



## Bman70 (Feb 9, 2021)

I feel like I'm missing something... in Omnisphere I can adjust the sample start with a slider. But without being able to adjust the sample end, it's hard to really target a precise area of my sample. What's the procedure to select a precise section like this? I don't want to load it up again in my DAW just to cut off the end of the sample.


----------



## JasonSchoepfer (Feb 11, 2021)

Sample Start to adjust precise start point - then used Amp Decay to time the release (make sure Sustain is set to zero). Basically making it a one shot. You could also explore using Granular with a mod-envelope assigned to position and design a precise path for some creative sounding effects.


----------

